# Moog effects



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Who here has played Moog Guitar/Bass Effect?

I personally think they are brilliant(and the whole reason for me starting this thread is because i just bought a Moog Ring Mod, and quite simply needed to inform everyone that i now own one  )

however that being said i do honestly think they are just about the best analog effect pedal you will ever purchase....next on the wishlist is the Moog Bass MURF(to be purchased after the Electro-harmonix POG)

of particular interest for me is the moog analog delay, is it really worth the $1000 price tag?, they have one at songbird music that i can try but i'd like to get an opinion from someone who uses it on a daily basis


----------



## radapaw (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah I've got the lowpass filter and it's awesome.... best 'toy that makes your bass go whaaa' I've tried! and lol, yeah I'm looking at a pog and murf as a next effects puchase too!

Played with those jacks on the back yet? I'm really curious to hear the effect of multiple moogerfoogers but can't quite afford that $3000 moogerfooger setup I've been putting together in me head..... I don't think I'll ever be able to justify a grand for the delay though : (

Ever been to the moog forums? some good drooling in there.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I had a Moog analog delay & to answer your question - no it's not worth the $1000+ price tag. I bought mine only because I got a ridiculously good price on a new one from Avenue Guitars in Edmonton. I sold mine on eBay to some lucky chap in the UK for $1700US, so apparently their are people who think that this pedal is the "beez neez". I can think several other delay pedals that sound better and are far more versatile.

Before the Moog, I had a Korg Toneworks 301dl dynamic delay that could be tuned to sound damn close to the Moog. It had a longer delay time, 2 separate delay settings, ducking (which kind of sucked anyways), hi & lo EQ, more analog presence and overall just mixed better than the Moog. Best of all is that it only cost $65. The worst part was trying to find one that worked & was reliable. There are a lot of these pedals out there that crapped out straight out of the box. Fortunately, I got a good one.... & then sold it .

My suggestion is that you save your $1000 and look elsewhere. The one delay that I always come back to is my Lexicon PCM-41. Yeah, it's a digital delay, but it has this vibe that no other delay has (well except for the PCM-42). It's not cold or sterile like a lot of modern digital delays and it just always seems to sit in the mix perfectly. Now, if only somebody would make a pedal version of the PCM-41 or 42, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

@ Radapaw - I was thinking about the low pass filter but i already got enough filters as it is....but i would certainly make room for the Murf, that thing sounds nuts!!

And go for the Pog, i have one and it rocks

@ BrownID - yea i hadnt actually thought of buying the Moog Delay, i was just wondering if the delay was that good to warrant it's price...if i were to spend that much on a delay i would just get the Roland Space Echo(which is actually cheaper than the moog). I've got two delays already and no space for anymore as it is


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

In my opinion the Moog 104Z is definitely worth the price. I've got a TTE, Memory Lane, dd-20, DL-4, and the Moog. (not all on the board) and honestly the 104Z is damm hard to beat for certain things. 

To each his own but I absolutely love this pedal.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Moogerfooger MF-107 Freqbox

I dont get it. What is the point to this thing?
Sounds like Euro-disco synth


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fellow resident moog fanatic, the following are generic comments on previous posts:

Yes the delay is worth the "hype"... if you don't get it... just don't get it... There is nothing else like it. My other delay is an Echo Park, so judge as you see fit.

Good choice with the ring mod... the filter offers some inter-moog-ification that cannot be gained using other effects. Sell SOME, not all of your others to buy it :banana:

Freq box is all out fun. On its own it can seem a little weak, definitely needs some other moog support. It's also designed with any instrument in mind, not only guitar, just like all of the others. 

I say that if you are going to spend the money on the POG, you just buy a HOG for the extra.

Moog stuff is dangerous to look at if you are a GAS sufferer. Very painful prices to pay, but worth every penny in the end.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BrownID said:


> I had a Moog analog delay & to answer your question - no it's not worth the $1000+ price tag. I bought mine only because I got a ridiculously good price on a new one from Avenue Guitars in Edmonton. I sold mine on eBay to some lucky chap in the UK for $1700US, so apparently their are people who think that this pedal is the "beez neez". I can think several other delay pedals that sound better and are far more versatile.


Understand that there was a brief period, historically, when the Matsushita chips used to make analog delays were simply gone, kaput, pffft. Mike Matthews had bought up 95% of the world's supply to keep the Memory Man alive, Moog seemed to have bought the rest, and Panasonic/Matsushita had stopped making them. So, for a little while, it seemed like the Moog Analog Delay was going to be a VERY limited edition product, and thus able to command a high price AS an entirely analog delay with substantial delay time.

Then, Behringer's subsidiary/partner/supplier/whatever, Coolaudio, bought/leased the dies, and started making MN3205 chips (v3205) to the same old Matsushita spec, to supply its vast market (and that of other Chinese manufacturers) for cheap delay pedals, karaoke machines, etc., and started selling the chips at a buck apiece in quantities. And pffft, the mystique of the Moog pedal was gone in a flash. Good pedal, but not one of those they-can't-make-em-like-that-anymore pedals.


----------

